# Pond Bass



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Tried the pond for the second time this year.

Surface water temp was the same as air temp 77 degrees.

4:00 pm caught three small bass in 20 minutes on a chatterjig.

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love them chatter baits!!!! Got several and have great luck w/ em!!! Good job Jim!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------

